
How much CO2 the Earth is churning out in real time - blondie9x
http://www.bloomberg.com/graphics/carbon-clock/
======
blondie9x
Interesting how charts show the growth of human civilization historically. You
can see the rise of the Egyptian, Greek, and Romans. Suddenly humans started
exploding fossil fuels and the chart goes exponential.

